# Remington 7400 trigger job advice needed



## Dr. Vette (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone have personal experience with a gunsmith in west Michigan that they would trust to do a trigger job on a Remington 7400? I've found a couple of services on the Internet, and even one on eBay, but that just seems like a crap shoot to me. I'm hoping that there's someone within an hour of Holland (Muskegon/GR/Kalamazoo area) that might be recommended.

Or, if someone on the east side has done a lot of these, I'd even pull out my trigger and send it in if there were enough recommendations.

I'm planning on putting new scope mounts on the rifle this fall and trying new ammo, but first I'd like to fix the 7 pound trigger and the trigger feel.

Thanks!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Been looking into it a bit for ya, but haven't come up with anything. I want a Timney Trigger for my Rem. 750 Woodmaster, but can't seem to find anything for that or the 7400. That would be the easiest route though.


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jan 8, 2006)

I agree.

I stopped by the Timney booth at the SHOT show this past February, and they don't make ANYTHING for semi-autos of any kind. Only bolt actions. 

They used to make one for my 11-87, but no more.

I found another company that sells several components to modify a 7400 trigger (on Brownells site) but at $97 I think I'd rather have a gunsmith work mine over.

Patrick


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Dr. Vette said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have personal experience with a gunsmith in west Michigan that they would trust to do a trigger job on a Remington 7400? I've found a couple of services on the Internet, and even one on eBay, but that just seems like a crap shoot to me. I'm hoping that there's someone within an hour of Holland (Muskegon/GR/Kalamazoo area) that might be recommended.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who had one, took it to batchelders, they decreased the pull by 40-50%, it was horrible to start with, much nicer when they were done, but I think that compared to a goold bolt rifle trigger, it still sucked!

There is a guy on ebay that sells new trigger springs, suppose to remove 1.5 or so lbs from the pull for about $7.

good luck.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Good luck. I had a model 742, and the best I could do was a new trigger spring which reduced the pull down to ~3-3.5 lbs. There was still a ton of creep though. I took it to the smith and there was nothing more he could do, the trigger assembly in those is basically the same as a shotgun trigger group.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

I dont know if Gander Mtn. in G.R. could help but they do have gun smiths there..Not to be a smart*****,I have two savage's with the accutrigger. Let me tell you they are sweet. You can ajust them from about 1.5# to 7ish..It does take a few shots to get use to but man is it sweet..

Newcub


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jan 8, 2006)

Just noticed that this thread was dragged up from 4 years ago....

I ended up buying one of the springs that were sold on eBay at the time. It worked very well, and in fact I installed one on each of my 11-87s as well. Very simple to install. Since then I've worked on more triggers, and if I were to do it again would polish the trigger and sear with my Dremel + Flitz before reinstalling the parts.

I just checked the gun - pull is just under 2 1/2 pounds. Still has some creep but it's far nicer.

Here is a spring, FYI:
http://erniethegunsmith.com/catalog/i38.html


----------



## Carter Powell (Nov 13, 2014)

I developed a cure for all of these triggers (740,742,74,7400,750,760) over thirty years ago. I can make these triggers work like a match grade target rifle. I have heard other gunsmiths say there is not much that can be done with these units, that just isn't true. When I am done with a unit you will not feel any take up,roughness,creep or over travel. Just feels like a piece of glass breaking! There is also a set screw placed up high in the rear of the trigger guard to stop over travel. I can set the pull weight down to as low as 2.5 pounds. I also do a shock test to make sure the sear does not accidently should the weapon be dropped. The Timney sear is a good sear but it does not address the root of the problem. These triggers were a great design that just cost too much money for Remington to hand fit them as they could have done. Let me know if I can help. [email protected] or 541 570 0955 here in Oregon. 

Best wishes, Carter


----------

